# Aquaforest stone fix and rock



## Crayon

So, two questions:

Does anybody carry the fake Aquaforest Rock?

I would like to check it out.

Has anyone used the Stone Fix product?

I picked some up and want to know what issues there are when using it wet or underwater. Yes, I know it says to use it dry, but it also says can be used in water in small doses.


----------



## wtac

I've used similar products but my impression:

AF Stone Fix description sounds very similar to KZ Speed Glue, which is like working with a mortar mix. Not sure of the composition but _"linking of no more than 2-3 elements a day is recommended as the sediment might slightly elevate the water pH in aquarium" _ leads me to believe that there is an alkali cement in the mix.

AF Rock looks like the same as "ceramic reef rocks". If the shapes don't tickle your fancy, there are a few other companies that make ceramic reef rocks.

JM2C


----------



## Crayon

wtac said:


> AF Rock looks like the same as "ceramic reef rocks". If the shapes don't tickle your fancy, there are a few other companies that make ceramic reef rocks.
> 
> JM2C


I agree, it does look like other ceramic rock. But I find a lot of the ceramic stuff to be very hard, not porous, and AF says it is very porous, which I wondered meant "more" than the other stuff, or is it all the same.


----------



## wtac

IME, they all differ in how they sinter the product. Porosity is a dreaded marketing buzzword and the greater the sintering and porosity, the more fragile the stucture. There is a point of diminishing benefit.

Case in point are the "BioHome" premuim sintered biological media used in pond filters. Very light and porous but very brittle and friable. Most ceramic rocks of this density are quite "plain Jane" looking. 

I might have to buy a AF rock to muck around with .

The only "interesting looking" ceramic rocks I've handled are the Korallenwelt and CeramEco and they weigh a ton and pretty tough.


----------



## wtac

One other thing re: KZ Speed Glue and AF Stone Fix, you can do the same thing with hydraulic cement (dry) and an acrylic bonding agent (wet) to make a putty to bond rock together.

For added strength throw in some fibreglass strands.

With ANY cement product there will some pH spikes but the acrylic additive will help seal it when it cures. 

There...an $$$ trade secret that is REALLY cheap.


----------



## Crayon

wtac said:


> One other thing re: KZ Speed Glue and AF Stone Fix, you can do the same thing with hydraulic cement (dry) and an acrylic bonding agent (wet) to make a putty to bond rock together.
> 
> For added strength throw in some fibreglass strands.
> 
> With ANY cement product there will some pH spikes but the acrylic additive will help seal it when it cures.
> 
> There...an $$$ trade secret that is REALLY cheap.


You're talking Bondwell for the acrylic bonding agent, right? Only thing missing from this recipe is the colouring agent.&#128578;

And a place to get the fibreglass strands. But I guess I could use fibreglass cloth just shredded up.
Now it's starting to sound like a lot of work. If this was a big install, ok. But a little install. I will buy a premade bucket of goo.


----------



## Crayon

Here is another option.
Splash zone two part underwater epoxy.........

http://www.go2marine.com/product/79357F/splash-zone-compound-underwater-epoxy-putty-a-788.html


----------



## wtac

IMHO that underwater epoxy would MUCH more convenient.

I stopped bothering with dyes as I could never get the color right when it dried 

I don't remember the name but it had an orange label and USDA certified...yeah..go figure...LOL


----------



## kouma

I used stonefix. It was so good I purchased another 1500g can. This is specifically made for big rock because its almost like real cement. Once something is joint, its joint for life. The color is so much better than any of the two part epoxy's I have seen or used. It doesnt scream purple or pink under water! stonefix almost blends with rock. I havent tried it inside the water, only on dry rocks.


----------

